# Justice for Natalie



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

News stories here

BBC News - British woman Natalie Creane fights UAE hotel for brain injury compensation

Fervent plea to help Natalie, who fights for her survival | GulfNews.com

Facebook group for support here

Justice for Natalie | Facebook

In summary, a British expat is hit on the head from a loose wardrobe shelf in the Emirates Palace Hotel and has spent the last 4 years in and out of a coma. 

The Kempinski group and their lawyers have been dragging this out in the courts, I imagine, hoping that she will just die. It's not the first case like this in the UAE and it's easy to be cynical about the outcome but awareness and a boycott is better than nothing.


----------



## Purple shark (Jun 10, 2012)

I find it shocking that, given the publicity, the hotel still does not care to make amends!


----------

